# Garmin 541s water damage



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know its easy to say because its not my money but i would buy a new unit. Every unit i ever sent to garmin was $350 or more to fix, if they could fix it. Black friday is slowly approaching


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Cut, but I would box it up and ship it back to Garmin with a note explaining the problem. USPS "flat rate" medium box is $14 and change. You never know... 

Garmin may replace the unit for you.. It never hurts to try, especially when you only have to spend a few dollars to find out.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats the problem, if they open it up and look at it and determine its unfixable, your still going to get a bill for the labor..
and now you got more $ into a bad unit..
if it was a software problem or just a button that was bad then yea, have em fix it but water damage is usually instant death


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys
Yeah maybe I'll wait 
I found some refurbished ones under 400$ Has anyone had any issues with these ?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

A little off topic, but I picked up a Lowrance "gold" gps-sounder this summer, and it seems to me about as good as the garmin unit I bought a few years ago for about twice the money.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> A little off topic, but I picked up a Lowrance "gold" gps-sounder this summer, and it seems to me about as good as the garmin unit I bought a few years ago for about twice the money.


If I didn't have wires and brackets mounted in both boats to use one unit I'd consider changing.im too cheap to buy new stuff and to lazy to relearn how to use another model lol


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I have bought a garmin refurb unit and it's been great. Saved a lot of money and came with a warranty. Hard to beat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't throw it away! I have one that hopped out its mount and got beat to death. If you're willing to part with it I might be willing to buy it, I have been looking for a parts unit. Depending on how much water damage it took it very well may have working power/data connections, I'm having a hard time sourcing those generic parts. The case and all the board mounting hardware are salvageable.


----------

